# Music situation on charter boats?



## Robes (May 24, 2012)

I will be chartering from Conch next month, Bene 403, 2002 boat. My guess is, it's a gamble expecting a boats CD player to actually work.
What's the trick here, I assume an iPod? Can some sort of external speakers be had to allow good volume for the cockpit or main cabin? Something that can be carried on flight? TIA


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's becoming more common to find Aux ports on the shipboard radios, where you plug a cable from your devices headset jack to the radio. Horizon even gave us a cable to connect our iphones to it, even though we brought our own. You might call the charter company to ask about your specific boat.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I always take a iPod dock (12v plug in) that puts out a radio signal, then tune to it on the boats system. 
A stack of CD's is just so 90's


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Our Conch Bene had a Fusion unit with CD player and USB and Ipod adapter cable, not sure if all of the boats have this so YMMV?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Whats YMMV and TIA? Are we talking about Transient Ischemic Attacks?? Golly, I guess I'm just so dang old. All I have are Compact Discs. I thought 90's stuff was pretty up to date. I guess I'll pitch out the 8-tracks... they're somewhere underneath my sextant gargabe. Well, I've ranted! See ya later alligator!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You can buy a real cheap generic MP3 player and copy your CDs from your computer.


----------

